# HGH Nutropin & Anavar



## Ben123456 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey Guys.

I am 26 and have being taking nutropin simlplexx at 3iu per day (not sun) for around 6 weeks and now starting to see the changes v.slight muscle increase and noticable fat loss exp around mid section (abs starting to come through, only just mind lol). Still in early stages but I am looking to take this for around 6-8months.

I have just got some anavar and was looking to stack the 2 together with it- i do have a couple questions though how much is a resoanble amount to take (was thinking 30mg ED) bearing in mnd my main goal is to add lean mass plus strength and really reduce body fat. Also do I need any more supps to go with this currently taking calcium, glucosamine and B6, I have heard amino acids are good.

I know that for big size I should take sus, deca etc but like i say my main goalsare lean mass and fat loss for the summer so will start the others pos winter time. when is the best time to take anavar, i currently take the hGH is the morning first thing. Finally I have read that HGh should be taken on empty stomach and was wondering how long before you can eat after it as I have read carbs blunt the effct.

Thanks guys hope you an help sorry its so long.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hey mate, 30mg ed is fine but most tend to run 50mg and sometimes above if cash flow aint a problem, if u have a varied diet i see no need for taking extra bcaa's, a different route to take would be a test prop and tren ace cycle for 6-weeks, give u more bang for your buck and the synergy between the gh, test and tren would work well


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

gym rat said:


> hey mate, 30mg ed is fine but most tend to run 50mg and sometimes above if cash flow aint a problem, if u have a varied diet i see no need for taking extra bcaa's, a different route to take would be a test prop and tren ace cycle for 6-weeks, give u more bang for your buck and the synergy between the gh, test and tren would work well


Some good advice :thumbup1:


----------

